# questions about NFAA pro division



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang Tim - 1:40 AM and this was on your mind. :mg:

Of course, I'm a far cry from a Pro, but allow me to offer the following:

It would appear to me that the NCFAA "does" recognize pro divisions at their tournaments by the simple fact that these divisions are listed on the sign up sheets. If I'm not badly mistaken there's already a precedence set to recognize the pro divisions even at secondary shoots. 

There is some data missing from the web files from 2008, but if I remember correctly Keith Trail shot at S+W last year and his score was recorded in the corresponding pro division. And I'm 99.9% sure that KWard's results were post as "pro".

Based on this, I'll offer my answers to each of your questions (for what it's worth)

"how is it decided whether to recognize a pro division at state level tournaments?"
The fact that the pro divisions are listed on the sign up forms AND the fact that archers have recorded scores in the pro divisions in the past would seem to me to indicate that there isn't a decision "to be made" - it has already been made.


"May I conclude from this that an ASA pro is not required to shoot NFAA pro division on the state level?"
Section 1.2 would indicate that a pro in any other venue would be considered a pro at NFAA (NCFAA) shoots. 
Section 7.1.1 says they can compete in none pro "providing there is no pro division recognized at that tournament"
But as pointed out above, I firmly believe that we DO recognize pro divisions - via the registration form AND the precedence set in past tournaments.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Correct Prag, all your state needs to do is make the "pro" classes available. I'd suggest offering the same awards as offered to the non-pro classes as well. By offering the pro class the pro then has a division to compete in (must). If not offered, then as stated in the rules, the pro could compete in whatever other class their style puts them in (can't be turned away just because they are a "pro" as long as they hold a state NFAA membership).

If not already being utilized, I'd also suggest having a "pro purse" (i.e. an additional $25 or whatever on top of the adult entry fee) and pay back 100% of that purse based on the NFAA pro pay-out chart in the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws. This gives the guys/gals a little added incentive. Doesn't have to be as large as sectionals or nationals unless your state pros wish it so. Most states I've run across keep it down in that $20-$30 range so as not to discourage some of the pros from attending due to high cost.

In the case of an ASA Pro, need to know if they are competing as a Pro or a semi-pro on the ASA Tour. I believe the semi-pro class at ASA is officially recognized as an amateur division, hence they do not compete at NFAA sanctioned tournaments as a Pro. Also bear in mind, an ASA pro will need to not only be an NFAA member to compete, but I believe must also pay their $75 NFAA Pro dues in order to compete in your state's Pro divisions.

And finally, I would suggest having your state's pros elect a state pro rep if you do offer pro classes. This person can then act as a liason between your state board and the pro class as well as between the NFAA offices and the state's pro's. Part of their work would then entail calculating out the paybacks at your state tournaments and submitting pro points paperwork for your sanctioned Indoor and Outdoor Field state tournaments (pro can receive up to 25 points for winning their division at those 2 sanctioned state level tournaments which goes towards their overall pro points accumulations).

As noted by the rules, however, the state does not have to offer a pro division. I believe there are a few states for example that offer an "open" money division where pro's and amateurs alike can compete for an added entry fee (purse). This also provides an opportunity so the AMFS archers do not have to compete against the pro's, and top-level amateurs for that matter.

Just to add.................

>>------->


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

This is all helpful but I am still unclear on one point. 

The rules now state...."must pay NFAA Pro dues and compete in a NFAA Professional Division,
at all NFAA Sectional and National tournaments." 

It seems that if the intent was to include state tournaments in this restriction, it simply would have said..."at all NFAA sanctioned tournaments." 

Am I trying to read too much into this?





CHPro said:


> Correct Prag, all your state needs to do is make the "pro" classes available. I'd suggest offering the same awards as offered to the non-pro classes as well. By offering the pro class the pro then has a division to compete in (must). If not offered, then as stated in the rules, the pro could compete in whatever other class their style puts them in (can't be turned away just because they are a "pro" as long as they hold a state NFAA membership).
> 
> If not already being utilized, I'd also suggest having a "pro purse" (i.e. an additional $25 or whatever on top of the adult entry fee) and pay back 100% of that purse based on the NFAA pro pay-out chart in the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws. This gives the guys/gals a little added incentive. Doesn't have to be as large as sectionals or nationals unless your state pros wish it so. Most states I've run across keep it down in that $20-$30 range so as not to discourage some of the pros from attending due to high cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't think you're trying to read too much into things. Basically the rules allow some leeway for states to do their own thing if they choose. The way I read your posting of the NFAA rules pretty much leaves it up to the state to decide if they want everyone in their Pro division at state tournaments to be a NFAA pro or open to any org pros as well without them having to pay the additional $75 to be a NFAA pro. NFAA dues for those 2 sanctioned state tournaments is a requirement I believe. Just a matter of whether the $75 is also required to compete. I know in my state for example we pretty much adopted the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws and use most of what is already included in there. Hence my state does require NFAA pro status to compete in a pro division, therefore an ASA pro would need to join the NFAA pro division ($75). Other states may handle this differently.

>>------>


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*NFAA Professional Archers Forum > questions about NFAA pro division*

Just to add a little, some states don't have a Pro division and thus any pros in our state are allowed to shoot with the Adult Division shooters. We also have what is called in some states AA (we call it the New Mexico Pro division). Not a real pro, but this leaves the trophys for the Adult shooters and is a step closer to becomming an NFAA Pro.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Basically, like everyone is saying, it's up to your state and whatever is written in their constitution and by-laws.

Some states use a class system like New Mexico. 

In California we have a class system in addition to a Pro division and NFAA Pro membership is required. If we had anything other than NFAA Pros here they would be required to shoot Pro and pay Pro dues or shoot as a guest.

I'm guessing that most states have a Pro division and follow NFAA rules.

What I'm trying to say is that the only "intent" in the NFAA constitution is to let the states decide how they want to run their state shoots. It's always been that way with the NFAA. The states dictate to national, for the most part, not the other way around. 

Hope I'm making sense.


----------

